

College Soccer recruiting software - sit12

As a lifelong footballer, and recent graduate of a 4 year college soccer program at Stevens Institute of Technology, I've come up with an idea for what I think could be an excellent, scalable kind of software that does not currently exist. The market of high school aged soccer players in the United States looking for their ideal college program is immense. The best of the best however are known to many of the top coaches nationwide, but what about the majority? the good players, who are serious about finding a 4 year program to play at which will also meet their academic needs? The number of these players is immense, and only getting bigger each year, boys and girls. Trust me, as someone that can remember being a sophopmore, or junior in high school and traveling the country playing in so many different tournaments to be noticed by a small amount of coaches, I always wondered why there didn't exist some sort of software which would create profiles for individual players based on their club teams, which would contain specific academic information, and athletic information as well. Perhaps a video introduction and some other attributes too. Coaches, and school programs would have their own profiles as well containing valuable information about the school, team, facilities, location, job placement upon graduation, size of team, reputation of the coach etc. The software would offer suggestions of programs to the players and also offer coaches suggestions of players based on the previously mentioned attributes. I think the whole process of coaches courting players, and players looking for schools could be streamlined, and made far smoother than it currently is. I'm looking for someone to help develop this with me, if you played college soccer it'd be an awesome bonus but if not, that's cool too.<p>feel free to contact me with thoughts, ideas, feelings, and opinions<p>All the best!
======
donretag
Such a site already exists, or will soon (for every sport):
<http://sportsrecruitsllc.com/>

